# Throttle Body issues



## euro16v (Dec 12, 1999)

'09 GTI with 26k miles now, had the GIAC flash installed 3 1/2 weeks ago. Sometime last week I had a small hickup getting on the freeway (loop style on ramp, gentle acceleration at maybe 10% load) and the EPC light came on with the beep and a "engine workshop warning" in the MFD. Made no difference in performance and the light disappeared after cycling the key twice, so I figured I'd scan the car when I stopped being lazy. This morning backing out of my parking spot the beep/EPC light/warning came on right away. Car was stumbling and idling rough but was still drivable. I had my laptop at work so I just decided to continue to work so I could scan it with VCDS once I got there to see what was wrong this time. Then 1 mile onto the freeway and limp mode got activated so I had to make it another 5 miles down the 8 freeway @ 45 mph. I was afraid that if I pulled over and cycled the ignition I might get stranded, so I figured it was easier to just limp to work. So I get to work and hook up my VCDS and this is what codes came up:

Monday,16,May,2011,07:18:03:40005
VCDS Version: Beta 11.2.0 (x64)
Data version: 20110305



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Address 01: Engine Labels: 06J-907-115-CBF.clb
Control Module Part Number: 1K0 907 115 AF HW: 1K0 907 115 AD
Component and/or Version: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 0010
Software Coding: 0403010818070160
Work Shop Code: WSC 26702 128 16384
VCID: 6AD072193EBF
3 Faults Found:

000290 - Throttle Position Sensor (G69): Signal too Low 
P0122 - 000 - - - Intermittent
000545 - Angle Sensor 2 for Throttle (G188): Implausible Signal 
P0221 - 000 - - - Intermittent
000289 - Throttle Position Sensor (G69): Implausible Signal 
P0121 - 000 - - - Intermittent

Readiness: 0000 0000
Monday,16,May,2011,07:22:06:40005
VCDS Version: Beta 11.2.0 (x64)
Data version: 20110305


Address 01: Engine Labels: 06J-907-115-CBF.clb
Control Module Part Number: 1K0 907 115 AF HW: 1K0 907 115 AD
Component and/or Version: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI  0010
Software Coding: 0403010818070160
Work Shop Code: WSC 26702 128 16384
VCID: 6AD072193EBF
3 Faults Found:

000290 - Throttle Position Sensor (G69): Signal too Low 
P0122 - 000 - - - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 41809 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 06:47:21

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 1996 /min
Load: 11.4 %
Speed: 45.0 km/h
Temperature: 48.0°C
Temperature: 14.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1010.0 mbar
Voltage: 14.351 V

000545 - Angle Sensor 2 for Throttle (G188): Implausible Signal 
P0221 - 000 - - - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 42338 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 06:44:52

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 1606 /min
Load: 44.3 %
Speed: 1.0 km/h
Temperature: 15.0°C
Temperature: 15.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1000.0 mbar
Voltage: 14.224 V

000289 - Throttle Position Sensor (G69): Implausible Signal 
P0121 - 000 - - - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 42342 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 06:49:13

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 2039 /min
Load: 54.9 %
Speed: 85.0 km/h
Temperature: 75.0°C
Temperature: 14.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1010.0 mbar
Voltage: 14.478 V


Readiness: 0000 0000


After I scanning the codes I cycled the key twice and the light went away but the codes still remain present. So I'm looking for feedback before I take it to the dealer/call GIAC. Would the software flash have anything to do with the throttle body codes? If I have to take it to the dealer does anyone know if City VW or any other San Diego area dealers are mod friendly? Thanks for your time.


----------



## euro16v (Dec 12, 1999)

Apparently there is a TSB out for this exact issue. The TSB # is 2018652/3 if anyone else runs into this issue. It's got nothing to do with a flash, just more faulty wiring problems, directly at the Throttle this time.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

euro16v said:


> Apparently there is a TSB out for this exact issue. The TSB # is 2018652/3 if anyone else runs into this issue. It's got nothing to do with a flash, just more faulty wiring problems, directly at the Throttle this time.


Yep, we have that noted here but the other two faults aren't in the Wiki at this time:

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/16605/P0221/000545


----------



## 09WHTGTI (Jan 4, 2011)

I am taking mine into the dealer tomorrow. They are going to give me a loaner car. I gave them the TSB number and everything panned out.

So if anyone is having this issue, just call your VW dealer, and they will fix it under warranty.

Good luck!


----------



## 09WHTGTI (Jan 4, 2011)

Got the car back. The TSB posted in this thread was exactly what was wrong with the car, so thank you very much euro16v!

Car is running like a champ now!


----------



## GaryD87 (Apr 9, 2011)

Subbed


----------



## dsg_gli (Jun 5, 2011)

I just had a very similar issue with my car. Its an 08 GLI with 38k miles. 2 days ago i put a raceland downpipe and magnaflow 3 inch cat in. Yesterday i had revo stage 2 done. Car has never had a tune before that i know of. I was driving down the highway with cruise control on and lost all power. Car wouldnot rev up or go anywhere and the traction control light and EPC light came on. I pulled over put in neutral and it started running really rough. I shut it off and started it back up and everything was fine. It did it twice on the way home and it is only when cruise control is on. and it threw and engine light which i will scan and post later today. 

Does this sound like it could be a throttle body and just happened after getting tuned? Or a problem with my tune?


----------



## kyosuke0o (Feb 12, 2008)

this just happened to me exactly to the tee yesterday i have an appt at 8am to find out if the tsb is gonna cover it for me. but i dide a 3" dp on monday then revo stg 2 flash thursday and come saturday driving to orlando i turned on cruise control and epc light flashes and i loss all power. towed it back to the dealership and it went in gear and i could drive it again. i left it at the dealer ship so hopefully ill get word tomorrow.


----------



## cruzzi10 (Nov 30, 2015)

How did you solve the problem?

I am seeing exactly the same codes on my 2009 VW EOS, and the mechanic has proposed to replace the TB for ~$800.




> Address 01: Engine Labels: 06J-907-115-CBF.clb
> Control Module Part Number: 1K0 907 115 AF HW: 1K0 907 115 AD
> Component and/or Version: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 0010
> Software Coding: 0403010818070160
> ...


----------



## Greenx3 (Nov 7, 2017)

*Throttle Body Issue*

I recently took my 09 VW EOS in for a recall. About a week later driving home I got the check engine light and Engine Fault Workshop, and performing like you all say, not going very fast, driving like you are going over rumble stops. Any coincidence after the recall???


----------

